# PA posters?



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Seems to be a few Pennsyltuckian members here already. Is this site originating from Eastern PA?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm based in Austin.


----------



## uaplumber (Mar 22, 2009)

Canada


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I'm still fairly new to PA, so I've never heard of Austin, PA or Canada, PA:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

PA.

I heard they have A mish there. Are you A mish. :laughing: ROFL

PA, its not the end of the world, but you can spit over it from here.:shifty:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Oh boy! The party is getting started.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> PA.
> 
> I heard they have A mish there. Are you A mish. :laughing: ROFL
> 
> PA, its not the end of the world, but you can spit over it from here.:shifty:


I'm not A mish, but I have a lot of A mish folk living around me. There are also Men Knights, who sometimes look similar to A mish.

Most of these people are called Pennsylvania Dutch, even though they never were Dutch. Seems that Germans don't care much what you call them in this part of the world.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

LOL... Thats true.

And then you had to go and move to Buck yet.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

beenthere said:


> LOL... Thats true.
> 
> And then you had to go and move to Buck yet.


Yea, I understand that the "civilized" folk up in Willow Street consider those of us below the 272 railroad tunnel to be a bunch of hicks:yes:


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

MI is the place to be!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvactech said:


> MI is the place to be!


Why? 

Not being a smart butt, just have never been to MI and don't know why it would be the place to be. Isn't that where the automakers have turned cities into slums?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

You been hangin' in Philly.

The city i live in has made the top ten best places to raise a family fifteen running.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> You been hangin' in Philly.
> 
> The city i live in has made the top ten best places to raise a family fifteen running.


With all of the unempolyment, is it still one of the best places or is there a mass exodus from Detroit?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> With all of the unempolyment, is it still one of the best places or is there a mass exodus from Detroit?



All the unemployment is spread across the state. Detroit has always had a high unemployment rate even in good times.

Our city has always been able to keep city services going even in lean times.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

There are way to many resons to avoid Detroit to me. The weather, unemployement, gangs, drugs, crime rate, and general look of the place is enough for me. Yeah I know there are some nice places a little east and south along the lake but they are still too close for my liking.

P.S. aren't like 50% of retired Michiganers snow birds?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Youze better watch how you talks 'bout my hood. brother.

Only Snow birds I know is the ones who uses.:001_tongue:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Youze better watch how you talks 'bout my hood. brother.
> 
> Only Snow birds I know is the ones who uses.:001_tongue:


In that case, it's more like 80%:sad:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

~_*shhhccckikkk*_~ aaaahhhh....eh:blush:...what were you saying Robin?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> ~_*shhhccckikkk*_~ aaaahhhh....eh:blush:...what were you saying Robin?


Ooooh, nothing. Just a little one liner from me


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

*MI Rocks!!!!*

MI is sweet because we get the best and worst of all kinds of weather. Its always unpredictable and there are soo many different places to see and things to do! We have the best snowmobile and ATV trails. The Great Lakes are like oceans without the salt or the deadly sea creatures!Thousands of inland lakes and streams for excellent fishing, boating, canoeing, rafting, and almost any outdoor activity you can think of. And GM can leave if it wants, but I believe MI is a very resourceful State, and WE will survive just fine with or without the manufacturing industry.:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

hvactech said:


> MI is sweet because we get the best and worst of all kinds of weather. Its always unpredictable and there are soo many different places to see and things to do! We have the best snowmobile and ATV trails. The Great Lakes are like oceans without the salt or the deadly sea creatures!Thousands of inland lakes and streams for excellent fishing, boating, canoeing, rafting, and almost any outdoor activity you can think of. And GM can leave if it wants, but I believe MI is a very resourceful State, and WE will survive just fine with or without the manufacturing industry.:yes:


Tell that to the guys in SE Mi.


----------



## hvactech (Jun 9, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Tell that to the guys in SE Mi.


 
I only go down there (SE) when I have to ie. work or Concerts gambling drugs LOL just kidding bout the last ones. No offence to you hvaclover Detroit is okay for a short visit but i love the country! Peace and quiet!


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

So where do I go for the best dog sledding in Michigan? I owe my wife a dog sledding vacation for her birthday last year and I see a lot of dog sledding in MI.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Back to PA. I just got work on good authority that the PA State troopers are going on a month long blitz in July ticketing speeders. From what I am being told, 50 extra chase vehicles have been added statewide along with Ryder trucks being used to clock speed.

According to my sources, troopers are being told to give out speeding tickets every 10-20 minutes. They are looking to beef up their coffers by 9 million dollars in the month of July. 

Be careful out there.


----------

